# Ridley Noah FAST?



## gibson00 (Aug 7, 2006)

Any owners of this bike on here? Don't see any of these around. Was wondering what folks think of them, compared to other aero road frames?

And, why the hell would a company like 'Ritchey' have its own forum here, but not Ridley??


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

gibson00 said:


> Any owners of this bike on here? Don't see any of these around. Was wondering what folks think of them, compared to other aero road frames?
> 
> *And, why the hell would a company like 'Ritchey' have its own forum here, but not Ridley*??


You said it yourself, "Don't see any of these around.".


----------



## gibson00 (Aug 7, 2006)

Well, I was referring to the specific model, the 'FAST' model Noah.
The only bike by Ritchey I've ever seen is their breakaway travel model. Ever..


----------



## Linmar (Sep 28, 2014)

Hi, yep i have one, recently purchased. Ultegra Di2 fitted with Rotor Q ring. Abolutely incredible bike. responsive, stable and allows you to translate all the power to the road. Compromise is that it is on the stiff side with integrated seat post, however you get use to this quickly and its a small price to pay.

in comparison to other Aero bikes? I've only ridden the Specialised Venge Expert and Cervelo S3, both decent bikes but the Ridley is the best by a fair bit in my opinion.


----------



## Linmar (Sep 28, 2014)




----------

